# Mysterious Affects of Alder Cones on Shrimp



## Symplicity

Just added an alder cone in and within 10 mins there was a frenzy all over the tank. This has a more immediate reaction than Eros and makes shrimp super active.

















Going to so research in thr morning if it just is antibacterial and lowers ph


----------



## Dman

Where did you get it from?


----------



## bettaforu

Alder cones have been used in shrimp tanks for ages...I add them to all of mine because they contain anti-biotic properties that help stave off bacterial infections in fish/shrimp/invertebrates.

The shrimps are actually eating some biofilm which grows on the alder cones. After a while they will leave them alone. It will not help breeding or molting, its just a NEW toy for the shrimps to explore. Try putting an empty snail shell in a tank and watch them clamber inside to explore its hilarious.

Shrimps by nature are explorers and will actively check out thoroughly anything new that is introduced to their environment.

They do the same with cholla wood and moss balls until they tire of it and go check out somewhere/something else.

Keeping alder cones in your tank is a very good idea and you can just leave them to rot out in the tank, just add another one after about a month.

Most auctions have someone selling them, but you can go online and see who has any for sale. They are cheap.

I have alder trees right by me at the lakeshore trail and picked a few this year off the trees to dry out. If you look for a place that has alder trees you can usually grab some right off the trees now that winter is here, as they will all be dark brown and still on the trees, just pick them off and make sure you shake them out as spiders/ants use them for houses 

Once clean you can just keep them in a brown bag or plastic container and use them as needed. I always pop one in a new tank. 

I used to use an alder cone in my breeder boxes when I was hatching baby angels, bettas it helps keep the bacteria down and gives the fry a better chance at survival.


----------



## Symplicity

kool I ordered off ebay $3 (ship included) for 50 

angelfins sells 50 for $5 also if you dont wnt to wait a month for delivery


----------



## camboy012406

I heard it lowers also the ph. but which is better this cones or cattapa
leaves?


----------



## Zebrapl3co

I would say cattapa leaves (Indian Almond leaves) is better hands down. They decompose much faster hence more effective than Alder cones. Besides, that one looks like it's a red alder cone. If you can get your hands on a black alder cone, it's much more effective.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Symplicity

Zebrapl3co said:


> I would say cattapa leaves (Indian Almond leaves) is better hands down. They decompose much faster hence more effective than Alder cones. Besides, that one looks like it's a red alder cone. If you can get your hands on a black alder cone, it's much more effective.


I have both in my tank just in case


----------



## bettaforu

mine are black alder cones. I also use IAL teabags for water top ups and the leaves for the shrimp to snack on.

Great stuff!


----------

